
Senators Whine About FCC's 25 Mbps Broadband Standard - orionblastar
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160122/05203433402/senators-whine-about-fccs-25-mbps-broadband-standard-insist-nobody-needs-that-much-bandwidth.shtml
======
orionblastar
Sorry the title was too long to submit:

Senators Whine About FCC's 25 Mbps Broadband Standard, Insist Nobody Needs
That Much Bandwidth

The FCC wants to define Broadband as 25 Mbps and six senators are against it
because they are paid by ISPs in campaign funds.

